# Who's ready for MN opener



## drjongy

Who's getting pumped up for Musky this weekend?

I can't wait...we're trying a new lake in the Northern part of MN. The water temps have us a little worried but nothing we can do about it.


----------



## waterwolf

> The water temps have us a little worried but nothing we can do about it.


I agree, it's been a weird season for fishing already.

Good luck


----------



## Madison

I'll be getting out for sure.. Making a trip home to Central MN this weekend to get a few days of tossing some baits and trolling around the lake..

Anybody get any new baits to try over the winter??

I only picked up a few spinner baits, cranks and my buddy grabbed the last wood pacemaker from Aaron over at MTO for me before they started stocking the new plastic versions.


----------



## drjongy

I picked up a Savage Gear 4-Play lure....looked like really sweet action on a video, but the lure is a little smaller than I envisioned it. Oh well, I still can't wait to throw it, perhaps smaller will be an advantage with the cooler water temps.

I also had to get a Super Girl to go along with the Double Cowgirls I threw last summer. I wonder how many people are going to be throwing Cowgirls this year now that we had a winter of seeing them on TV shows. Sure seems like a lot of talk about the lures. I wish I would have used them even more last year.


----------



## lvmylabs

I just got a new rod from my brother for my b-day. He had it made for me this spring. I can't wait to get it on the water this weekend. Haven't picked up an new baits the past couple of months. Just excited to go hunting again. Good luck to everyone this weekend.

Jim


----------



## njsimonson

I'll be tying the proverbial knot along with my improved clinch knots this weekend on the shores of Lake Vermillion. I probably won't get out on the wedding day (Sat.), but I'm pretty sure I'll get some casts in on Sunday and Monday. Big fish were recorded in the survey in '06 with a 54.5" monster the top limit.










I've tied 25 in-lines this year, including five Monster flashabou spinners (2 pictured above) and seven silicone skirt bucktails and then a baker's dozen of the standard bucktails for little brother and myself. Total cost of components was $158.00, so that's about $6.50 a pop. I also won some major loot at the Arrowhead Muskies Inc. banquet, including two Jakes and a Squirrely Burt. Will be picking up a new Abu 5501 or 6501 tomorrow as well.


----------



## lvmylabs

Nick, if given the choice I would run with the 6501. I have them both and I prefer fishing with the bigger reel. Especially for the bigger baits. I also have to compliment you on the nice looking in-lines. Good luck this weekend?


----------



## BrdHunter

I want the one on the right. very nice work nick!!!


----------



## Madison

If you want a reel that will pull in the big baits and last more than 2 years, I'd seriously consider the ABU7000 big game reel.. I got them on my 7'6" rods for throwing mag dawgs and big spinner baits and bucktails with ease..


----------



## drjongy

Nice work on the big spinners, Nick. You saved yourself about $22 a lure!

Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures of fish Monday. The weather is looking a little better for the weekend now.


----------



## schultz345

i'll be hitting DL at midnight through sunday, hopefully have some pictures for yall monday!


----------



## njsimonson

Well...any reports?

I didn't get out really, just a couple hundred casts off the docks at Fortune Bay, the spinners turned out great. Ended up buying a 6501 C3, feels fine.

Schultz how was DL?


----------



## drjongy

3 of us fishing and had one buddy catch a 40 incher. We had about 10 follows between us for the weekend. Couldn't believe all the boats on the water Saturday. Sunday was about 1/10 as much. We were fishing near Park Rapids area...just missed a tornado by an hour or so on Friday getting there.


----------



## schultz345

yea we had 7 follows saturday but nothing would bite, saw some nice fish though.


----------



## BrdHunter

saw several fish ended up boating this one sunday


----------



## jonesy12

NICE fish BrdHunter!!! :beer:


----------



## Madison

Nothing but greaser pike for us as well this weekend.. A buddy did manage to pull a 45"er on a trophy tail and another got a 41"er on a SS shad.


----------



## lvmylabs

Nice Fish! How long was she? Mid 40's I didn't get a chance to head out this weekend, but am heading out this weekend.


----------



## BrdHunter

didnt get a good measurement we wanted to get her back she was pretty beat up but ya right in the mid 40's


----------

